# 05 Jetta MK4 - Electric brake vacuum pump. Need input



## glisedan (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Vehicle info.
2005 Jetta GLI MK4
1.8t
Auto 09A

I've been troubleshoot the brakes lately but not sure what's up. New brakes were installed, fluid flushed, bled with power motive bleeder.

It's at the point where it takes a little extra effort to stop. Example: when at the light, I have to press on the pedal a little harder to keep from moving forward. I can't even engage abs on dry pavement. 

I've replace the hose from the booster to the manifold, kept check valves in place. 

The brake booster has a tee. From booster to manifold. From booster to electric vacuum pump under driver. Close to exhaust and rack.


Troubleshooting so far:
Removed vacuum pump, removed harness connector and supplied 12v from the battery directly to the contacts. I doesn't work. Makes noise, seems to be locked up.


In the meantime, I removed the vacuum pump and tee. Placed a regular check valve to the manifold. Still get the same brake feel. No improvement.
The hose going from booster to vacuum pump was spilt, guess it ran constantly and wore out. Just my thought.

No check engine light. No errors when scan completed. I'm planning on purchasing a new pump, hope it works. 

Anyone else have this trouble? Is this electric vacuum pump really needed? Perhaps I'm missing something. Hope you could provide some input.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well it would seem that you still have a vacuum leak some where the electric is to assist when under boost of turbo so vacuum isnt lost with extreme breaking


----------

